# Gem- my goodest friend



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

*Gem
19/6/2003-19/4/2012*​*You came to us 3 /12 years ago, aged 5, with your sister Trix, after my OH's friend was evicted from his home- you were only supposed to be with us 2 weeks but ended up staying!
We hadn't been looking for a dog but changed our lives so that it fitted in with both your needs. It soon became clear that you were the boss & would often put you exuberant, vocal sister in her place. You were reserved but tolerant with strangers, wonderful with our children, cats, rabbits, rats & other dogs & were always overjoyed to meet up with friends you knew. 
You utterly adored my husband & myself, & being more of a one-person dog you had much internal conflict about who you should bowl over in greeting first when we went out without you
When you'd been with us a while I did some digging into your past & unearthed you'd had at least 3 previous homes before you came to us, so you hadn't had the easiest of lives. One of these 'owners' had owed a lot of money & abandoned his home, with you & Trix still in it, where you were found starved & neglected. 
You had also been beaten, I'll never forget the day not long after you arrived & was out walking- I raised my arm to wave to someone I knew & both of you hit the deck cowering in terror you also wet yourself in fear. It was heartbreaking to see.
Despite all these people letting you down you still had such faith & loyalty, you were a dignified, tolerant overseer of the clownish behaviour of your sister & our other dog, Bob & you were a great friend to our children.
Earlier this year we discovered several mammary lumps on you, which we had operated on, & were told that you would need another op on your other mammary glands, which could be performed with a spay. We let you recover from the first round of ops before booking you in for the next ones. You seemed to bounce back (you were always so tough) & we saw a new lease of life in you. But a few weeks later I was worried. Something didn't feel right, so you went back to the vet but nothing was found. I tried to convince myself that it was just me worrying about your upcoming op, but a week later we knew it wasn't in my head, so on the Monday we took you back. An ultrasound was done where multiple masses were discovered on your spleen & liver, the prognosis wasn't good
We decided to keep the original appointment we booked for your second operation to have you PTS, which gave us 2 days to enjoy you & do the things you loved best- we knew a lovely walk at Bacton Wood & a roast chicken dinner all to yourself would be included in your list of top things, as well as a million cuddles, so that is how your last days were spent. When the time came to say goodbye I felt as though part of me died with you.
I could go on forever about everything you mean to me & about the huge void left in our lives with your passing. You touched the lives of many people, young & old, in the wonderful but much too brief time we shared. I miss you so so much & it has broken my heart to have to let you go.
I love you, rest easy princess xxxx*

On our last walk together, April 2012









In the garden, just after digging up the lawn (again!), 2012









At Earlham Park Good Friday 2012









Day before the operation, 2012









In snowy February 2012









Christmas 2011, opening the Secret Santa









Smiles, summer 2011









On the sofa in 2010









With my daughter, 2010









Out walking with Trix in 2010









2009









With my daughter, 2009









One of the earliest photos I can find, Sheringham beach early 2009


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So so sorry for your loss. Im sure Gem after her sad and bad start in life had the most wonderful life with you and your family, and knew that finally in her life that she was very much loved.

May you spirit run forever free in sunshine Gem.


----------



## tansy (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. You gave Gem such happiness for the time she shared with you...photos say it all. Two years ago when we lost our old boy Mastiff to cancer, aside from being relieved he didn't suffer, I thought my heart would break.

Then one of my sons reminded me that we had given him five great years, five more than he might have had, since he had been in danger of being put to sleep when he came to our family. He's in my heart forever, and in my thoughts every day. It was an honour to have been able to share some of lifes journey with him. 

Love & Peace xx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

What a wonderful tribute, Sleep tight Gem xx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, I have tears in my eyes after reading that and seeing Gem's beautiful pictures. What a beautiful girl, and a wonderful tribute!

It's always so hard to let them go but it sounds like it was her time to cross the bridge. I'm so sorry for your loss, I can see that she will be loved forever and always. Sleep tight, Gem! :001_wub: Sending lots of love at this difficult time xXxXx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

beautiful story, and beautiful dog,
sleep tight little one,
michellex


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Run Free Gem xx 

Sending Love SS xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What a perfect tribute to a wonderful dog, I think a lot of us shed a tear at the news that Gem wasnt able to fight any longer. Run free at the bridge beautiful Gem, dont forget to look in on your mum from time to time though xx


----------



## braemarblue (Apr 20, 2011)

A Really nice touching tribute 

And great photos


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

Fitting and touching  
The pictures are great, as is Gem. Rest easy girl, you deserve it xxx


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Such a lovely tribute to your beautiful dog.
I am sure Gem had much happiness with your family and you and knew she was loved and cared for dearly.
God bless Gem.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

What a lovely tribute to a very special girl and so many photo memories which I am sure will bring a smile to your face when you look back on them once the initial pain of loss has faded a little. The smiling photo of her just says it all - she was so happy being part of your family.

RIP Gem, run free gorgeous girl x


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Brilliant photos... 

A lovely tribute to a wonderful friend..


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Rest in peace Gem  Thank god she and Trix found you, simplysardonic.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What a lovely tribute for a fantastic dog. Aftrer such an unsettled start to her life how lucky she was to have found a family to give her the loving home she deserved.

I didn't meet Gem but I have tears in my eyes reading this as I understand how much she meant to you all. Run free beautiful Gem xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww what a beautiful tribute to your wonderful Gem, had me in tears hun - you will always have your memories and you can rest easy in the knowledge that she had such a happy and fulfilled life with you all after such a bad start

RIP Gem xxxx


Love and hugs SSxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

What a lovely tribute for such a wonderful dog. It made be cry. You gave her a really good life and you should be proud of that. 

RIP Gem.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Got me teary eyed too. Sleep tight beautiful girl x


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

What a woniderful and heartfelt tribute to your lovely Gem. Your love for her shows through every sentence you write - and she looks so happy and contented in those pictures that it is obvious her love for you was just as great.

Run free at Rainbow Bridge Gem - sending lots and lots of hugs for you and your family (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

run free Gem, you beautiful girl. 

(((((hugs))))) for you and your family SS, you have give Gem so much love and happiness.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute; RIP lovely Gem xxx.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so sorry, Virginia. How perfectly awful for you and your Trix, but you gave Gem the only happiness and love she ever had and for that you can be proud.

Bless you and give Trix and hug from me and the bears. xx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

What a beautiful post - Had a tear in my eye.

RIP Gem - Such a treasured loved girl x x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Such a beautiful, gentle, dignified girl. You gave her the life she and her sister probably once dreamed of and she'll be forever greatful to you for that.

Run free big cuddly girl xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what a beautiful tribute to a very beautiful lady.

Run free lovely Gem xxx


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

A beautiful tribute that was difficult to read through teary eyes 

RIP Gem xx


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

RIP Gem. You knew true love.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Just read your tribute and it brought a few tears to even my jaundiced eyes.
The thing that shines through though, is how lucky Gem was to have found you, for no matter how bad her previous existence was she so obviously had a wonderful life with you and your family, you should keep that thought with you through the coming days, she lived happily and passed peacefully, no dog could wish for more.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

RIP Gem and run pain free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

sleep tight beautiful xxxx


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

This post has me in tears but i want to say firstly please look at this

A PETS PRAYER - YouTube

and your story reminds me so much of what happened to my own beautiful collie

for you i also offer you this with all my love and hugs xxx

┈┈╱▔▔▔╲┈┈╱▔▔▔╲♥
┈╭╯╭╮╭╮▏▕▅╮▅╮┈╲
┈┃┃┈┈┈▆╮╭▆┈┈▕┈▕
┈╰╯┈╰┳┳╯╰┳┳╯╱╲╱
╭╱╭╮╭╰╯┈┈╰╯╮╭╮╲
┃▏┛┃┗╮┗╮╭┛╭┛┃┗▕
╰━━╯━╯━╯╰━╰━╰━━╯

♥

Good night precious Angel
Meet me in dreamland
Let me feel you near me
And help me understand

Always walk beside me
Lets walk hand in hand
Make me feel you never left
We can do the things we planned

Stay with me forever
Dont ever leave my dreams
Make my heart feel whole again
Not torn at the seams

I love you more than ever
Dont ever let me go
Stay with me in dreamland
For i just cant let you go

░░ ▄▄▄░░░░░ ░▄▄▄
░░▀▀──▀▀░░░▀▀──▀▀
░▀▀────▀▀░▀▀────▀▀
░▀▀─────.му.──────▀▀
░░▀▀───.αηgєℓ.────▀▀
░░░░▀▀───xx───▀▀
░░░░░░▀▀───▀▀░(..)"(..)
░░░░░░░▀▀─▀▀░░( ' ♥ ' )
░░░░ ░░░░▀▀ ░░░(")("),)


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. She was beautiful, glad she found her forever home with you. RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh i am so so sorry I have tears in my eyes reading about Gem, she was such a beautiful dog and you obviously loved her so much I am so sorry for your loss, thank-you for making Gems last years happy ones I am so sorry she has had to leave you ((hugs))


----------



## BespokePetSupplies (May 10, 2012)

Aww so sad 
I had to have my cat put down a couple of years ago due to feline aids, I miss him so much! I still get upset if I think about him, miss him so much.


----------

